# Bargin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TadpolePilot (Jun 1, 2012)

Just ordered a L2M by SolarForce for $14.50 shipped. Very high quality.
Ordered a dropin for $7.99.
I have a L2P and a great light but paid $42.00 for it.
:shakehead


----------



## fishndad (Jun 1, 2012)

asking becouse im thinking af modding as a hobby.Never done it before,so ? does the switch opperate 1 mode or multiple modes,or are modes determined by the drop in?


----------



## TadpolePilot (Jun 1, 2012)

Modes are on the drop in. This would be a good deal for you. This light will use one CR123a or two or one 18650 also.


----------



## speedsix (Jun 13, 2012)

Where did you order it from? Got a link? I am thinking about getting my first L2 and don't know where to start.


----------



## Kharson45 (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you get it from Solar Force? I know they were having a special on those for the month of June I believe.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 13, 2012)

i just recieved mine the other day
the threads are not squared off and the bezel ring is allready cross threaded.
the first thing i did was take bezel ring out and damm thing cross threaded putting it back in.
My bad i guess. However i managed to get it in tightly enough that the lens doesnt wobble.
Got mine from Lazerpoint $10.89 shipped.


----------



## Mar (Jun 14, 2012)

fishndad said:


> i just recieved mine the other day
> the threads are not squared off and the bezel ring is allready cross threaded.
> the first thing i did was take bezel ring out and damm thing cross threaded putting it back in.
> My bad i guess. However i managed to get it in tightly enough that the lens doesnt wobble.
> Got mine from Lazerpoint $10.89 shipped.



Doesn't look like they have any good deals or some must be fakes, I feel leery about that site, might just be me though.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 14, 2012)

LightHound.com carries SolarForce lights and lots of various drop-ins. They're in Texas and have excellent customer support. If you want to try the Far East connection look at solarforcesales.com, they stock the full line w/ all SF the lights and accessories.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 14, 2012)

Some sites do sell fake solarforce.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 25, 2012)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Some sites do sell fake solarforce.



Well thats crazy isnt solarforce a fake surefire.LOL
anyway waiting on a 5mode XML low voltage drop in from lighthound and didnt know they were from Texas.
My home away from home. I will be bying from them in the future.
I really dont mind spending a few $ more to keep $ flowing in the US


----------



## biglights (Jun 25, 2012)

fishndad said:


> Well thats crazy isnt solarforce a fake surefire.LOL
> anyway waiting on a 5mode XML low voltage drop in from lighthound and didnt know they were from Texas.
> My home away from home. I will be bying from them in the future.
> I really dont mind spending a few $ more to keep $ flowing in the US




+1 on this :thumbsup:


----------



## JaffoAZ (Jun 25, 2012)

Lighthound seems like a good US alternative to buying direct, but I've never heard of cross threading or similar low quality from real Solarforce L2s. I have also never heard of "lazerpoint". And yes, copies of a damn good copy can be detrimental. Solarforce got a name buy building high-quality compatible parts for Surefire lights, and ended up with an amazing value of a product all their own. Tadpole, what you paid for your L2m is pretty much what you'd pay Solarforceflashlight-sales.com anyway, so I hope it's beauty as I'd expect. But... where did you order the drop-in for 7.99? And what are the specs of the module? That sounds interesting enough to me. :twothumbs


----------



## fishndad (Jun 25, 2012)

JaffoAZ said:


> Lighthound seems like a good US alternative to buying direct, but I've never heard of cross threading or similar low quality from real Solarforce L2s. I have also never heard of "lazerpoint". And yes, copies of a damn good copy can be detrimental. Solarforce got a name buy building high-quality compatible parts for Surefire lights, and ended up with an amazing value of a product all their own. Tadpole, what you paid for your L2m is pretty much what you'd pay Solarforceflashlight-sales.com anyway, so I hope it's beauty as I'd expect. But... where did you order the drop-in for 7.99? And what are the specs of the module? That sounds interesting enough to me. :twothumbs



i got the solarforce l2 body from lazerpoint and i knew something was not right.The threads are not squared off they are sharp.And yea the bezel threads cross threaded very easy the first time i took it apart.
However i ordered a solarforce 5mode XML drop in from Lighthound.
I will also,at some point,get another L2 host from them as well and compare.


----------



## JaffoAZ (Jun 25, 2012)

That would be interesting to hear about, I have only ordered from the actual Solarforce peeps in China, and i just got my first L2 and it's amazing, and the customer service has been top-notch, even with the fun language barrier. I am currently using some generic "900 lumen" XL-M T6 drop-in that came with my Ultrafire 502b (also pretty freakin nice) that I bought from Amazon, (pretty much because I am still waiting on mt second drop-in to arrive), and it's a killer combo for my first quality budget light. Of course I have more stuff on order as a newbie nutball. But the real Solarforce hosts seem to me to have nothing to complain about in any way... I don't know about anyone else, but I'm still trying to figure out how the Chinese manage to charge little or no shipping, and such low prices for VERY nicely machined and produced products that seem to be worth more than their price in materials alone, besides the manufacturing standards. I can get the same UF 502b body that I have for less than $10, and I really can't find anything wrong with it. The quality of the L2 far surpasses the UF, and wasn't much higher in price. I just don't get it. 

That being said, I'm about to stop spending the kibbles on nice cheaply-priced hosts ( i am going to end up with too many hosts and not enough drop ins), and just start building my own drop-ins until I am skilled and confident enough to charge my pals $40 or $50 for a custom budget torch they be hard pressed to improve on for twice that amount. Keep in mind, the real Solarforce L2x series have been extensively reviewed here and on BLF, proven to be quite if not completely waterproof, and almost always adored by even the most elitist non-budget flashaholics. For dudes like us that are looking for a bargain and a lot of value, this is a no-brainer.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Jun 26, 2012)

i also think solarforce makes great hosts. i recently bought a couple of the l2p professional bodys with the ha3 finish. these are a steal. got them on sale on ebay $20ea shipped. 
i think they are the best for the least. don't get me wrong, i love my high end light also. but........... you couldnt buy the materials to make this light for $20


----------



## SDM44 (Jul 15, 2012)

TadpolePilot said:


> Just ordered a L2M by SolarForce for $14.50 shipped. Very high quality.
> 
> I have a L2P and a great light but paid $42.00 for it.



I also have both a L2P (a few of them) and also a L2M. The L2P's were around the $20 range, and my L2M was a few bucks cheaper than that. But after receiving the L2M, I can definitely see the difference in quality between the two bodies. The anodizing is better on the L2P, along with the glossy/matte finish. Also, the L2M comes with a reverse clicky switch so I had to spend a few bucks more to get a forward clicky switch. They're both great, but the black L2P and L2M finishes do not match perfect when you mix body parts between the two.

I mainly picked up the L2M for my SBR AR, since I'm using it with a 16340 on an angled picatinny mount (I needed a shorter light for that upper). Works perfectly when I have my hand on the VFG and my thumb is in the perfect position to press the tail cap switch, and the light is just as bright as if I put the body tube extension on and dropped in a 18650 battery.... albeit, the 16340 won't last as long but this rifle has a specific purpose and the light is only there as a backup.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 15, 2012)

the solarforce sales website has pretty good prices imo... the l2m is currently on sale for 12.99 i believe. i managed to pickup a l2t 'tailstand' model for 21 shipped

wonder how long shipping times are from them... cant be any worse than waiting on dx orders from the hong kong post


----------



## LV426 (Jul 15, 2012)

My latest L2M (love the new black low profile bezel!) left HK 8/7 and arrived to Sweden on the 13th.


----------



## Bevis (Jul 15, 2012)

this one is a good choice in cheap rate. i think it will work in multi mode ... just need to get some settings...


----------



## betweenrides (Jul 15, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> the solarforce sales website has pretty good prices imo... the l2m is currently on sale for 12.99 i believe. i managed to pickup a l2t 'tailstand' model for 21 shipped
> 
> wonder how long shipping times are from them... cant be any worse than waiting on dx orders from the hong kong post



Ship times from SF Sales are quite good, usually 10-14 days to ConUS, better for Europe.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Oct 3, 2012)

For the record I only buy Solarforce directly from them. They have a sight set up if you search for Solarforce - Sales in Google you should be able to find it pretty easily . You can add them to FB as well, they offer deals on there from time to time. Great people to deal with, I got a Solarforce light from a vendor that was missing part of the tail cap, they replaced it no questions asked (in retrospect I'm not even sure it was a real Solarforce! How's that for CS).


----------

